# Honey Bee Removal Historical Church Belvidere NY



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Got an email from Kristy about a bee removal in an historical Church in Belvidere NY . The bees are located near the eves ( no ideal of height ) possibly in the wall ? They would like an insured party to remove the bees . Email [email protected] for her contact information ....Thanks Rick


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Kristy has given me permission to post her email address its [email protected]


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

were they able to remove the honeybee?


----------

